# Congrats Brandon Reyes!



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

He won the Georgia ASA pro/am!


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah, Congrats Brandon.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I wander if he remembered to sign up with Truball...........:set1_rolf2: Looks like the shootoff was all Mathews!:hello2:


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

Congrats Brandon!!!!


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Super Job congragts Bradon.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

Long time coming. You deserved it. 

aime and jerry


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Way to go Brandon. Great shooting


----------



## Archer970 (Jan 30, 2008)

Way to make it into the shootoff let alone win it.......24 up today on that course was a blistering......


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

Awesome shooting for sure. Nice to see new faces at the top of the leaderboard.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Congrats! :first:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Awesome win Brandon. Congraulations buddy.
DB


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Good deal Brandon! 
Brandon had a great year last year and it looks as though he's stepping up again.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Yes, congrats to Brandon Reyes. I saw that first year Pro Kevin Kock finished 8th. Some of the big names are a ways down the list. Atmospherical conditions?

Dang! I can remember Connie Calloway shooting way back when and she's still shooting. Alicia McHenry still going strong.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrat's Brandon great shooting .


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats Brandon on your Great shooting this past weekend..


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Congrats Brandon! Awsome shooting!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks to all! It means a lot.

Wow the competition is stiff, a Win is tough to come by! These guys are good.

Brandon


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Thanks to all! It means a lot.
> 
> Wow the competition is stiff, a Win is tough to come by! These guys are good.
> 
> Brandon


Thats one thing many archers will never accomplish is winning a Pro event at an ASA. Well deserved and something tells me will see more in the future.
DB


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Congrats, Brandon. Way to go!
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## shootist (Aug 28, 2003)

Congrats Brandon. Well done!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

It was my first ProAm ever. 

Got to watch the shoot off, it was great to see a "Virginia Pro" win it. 

Big Congrats to you Brandon!! We're all proud of you.
Marcy


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Way to go Brandon!!!


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Congrats Brandon!!!! I am glad that all the coaching I have given you over the years is finally paying off.:teeth::tongue:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Thanks to all! It means a lot.
> 
> Wow the competition is stiff, a Win is tough to come by! These guys are good.
> 
> Brandon


At a Boy. Very Happy for you! :RockOn: :thumbs_up :RockOn:

Which bow were you shooting?

Now for the important question: How'd the Spring Turkey hunting go?


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Monster 7, pulling out the MR7 for Beford IBO!

No Turkey yet, but I am not done either!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Way to go, very impressive!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Brandon,

Come on down to Sage Creek sometime.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Congrats Brandon


----------



## BROBB2112 (May 31, 2007)

Congrats to Brandon!! A great guy and all of his hard work has paid off.


----------



## GCrain (Oct 24, 2005)

Way to go Brandon. Great shooting


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> Brandon,
> 
> Come on down to Sage Creek sometime.


I will sometime, I get little time to go to local shoots. 

I run crazy from January till August! The weekends off I just want to stay home.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> I will sometime, I get little time to go to local shoots.
> 
> I run crazy from January till August! The weekends off I just want to stay home.


Didn't think of that. lain:

I don't blame you.


----------

